# Day 1 of the Oilman's Tournament



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Team SeaTrax had a pretty good first day. Water was a little off color but we still managed to find a few fish. East Matty


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Day 2*

North East at 15 was kind of a curve ball but Team SeaTrax found some solid fish


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Big fish*

Kevin Bock with his 6 lber


----------

